# .jar, Dateiformat



## legojohn (3. Dez 2008)

Hallo, habe grade ein kleines Problem und zwar:
Ich habe eine .jar Datei, in der Dateien, ich denke mal das sind Archive, enthalten sind. Die Archive lassen sich aber weder mit meiner Entwicklungsumgebung öffnen, noch sonst wie. Die Dateien haben nichteinmal eine Dateiendung.
Hier eine der Dateien:
RS

THX


----------



## Noctarius (4. Dez 2008)

einfach mit Java starten? Vllt selfextractor?


----------



## legojohn (4. Dez 2008)

a. Nein
b. Kennts auch nicht ;(

HELP!


----------



## Marco13 (4. Dez 2008)

Wenn die Datei in deinem JAR liegt, dann hat sie da irgenjemand reingelegt. Und was der für ein Dateiformat verwendet (oder sich ausgedacht !!!) hat, weiß man nicht....


----------



## legojohn (4. Dez 2008)

Das Dateiformat ist aber in jeder komerzielen .jar (Jamba...) enthalten also muss es verbreitet sein!


----------



## legojohn (30. Dez 2008)

Weis das den keiner???


----------



## The_S (30. Dez 2008)

legojohn hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Dateiformat ist aber in jeder komerzielen .jar (Jamba...) enthalten also muss es verbreitet sein!



Also muss es wohl eher etwas Jamba-Spezifisches sein ... Schau dir den Quellcode an (soweit möglich), evtl. siehst du dann ja, was damit gemacht wird.


----------



## legojohn (9. Jan 2009)

Tja, leider keine Ahnung von, will nur die Bilder "personalisieren", und das ist nicht nur bei Jamba sondern ALLEN Handygames.


----------

